# Autonomous Anonymous - A Community to Help YouTube Cubers Break Barriers



## uvafan (Feb 9, 2013)

The video pretty much says it all.
[video=youtube_share;NIPK_hU9e_U]http://youtu.be/NIPK_hU9e_U[/video]


----------



## Username (Feb 9, 2013)

Are you reading from above your camera? Nice idea, but I'll skip.


----------



## uvafan (Feb 9, 2013)

Username said:


> Are you reading from above your camera? Nice idea, but I'll skip.



Yes, lol sorry I know it looks weird.

I couldn't remember all of it without reading it off of my computer...


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 9, 2013)

When I saw the title of the thread, and while watching the beginning of the video, I had a feeling that this was just going to be another noob moaning about how speedcubing is hard. I was WRONG.

I think that this is a really nice idea for breaking barriers, but I think that the technique that I use is probably easier.
Whenever I think that I'm at a barrier, for example, sub-50 on 4x4, I solve continuously until I get a "good" average of 12 relative to what I normally get, then I stop solving 4x4 for about a week. I try to speedsolve a LOT during that week, but no 4x4. This keeps my brain into cubing, but takes me out of the brain-dead stage on 4x4 that you mentioned earlier. 

After the week is over, I come back to 4x4. A week is long enough that I get out of the brain-dead stage, but short enough that I don't get any slower. Every time that I've used this technique I've broken the barrier almost immediately (within 50 solves).

Regardless, I still think that this is a really awesome idea for people who don't like my technique. Thanks for giving us this idea!


----------



## Username (Feb 9, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> When I saw the title of the thread, and while watching the beginning of the video, I had a feeling that this was just going to be another noob moaning about how speedcubing is hard. I was WRONG.
> 
> I think that this is a really nice idea for breaking barriers, but I think that the technique that I use is probably easier.
> Whenever I think that I'm at a barrier, for example, sub-50 on 4x4, I solve continuously until I get a "good" average of 12 relative to what I normally get, then I stop solving 4x4 for about a week. I try to speedsolve a LOT during that week, but no 4x4. This keeps my brain into cubing, but takes me out of the brain-dead stage on 4x4 that you mentioned earlier.
> ...



I could in no way be able to leave a puzzle unused for a week


----------



## uvafan (Feb 9, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> When I saw the title of the thread, and while watching the beginning of the video, I had a feeling that this was just going to be another noob moaning about how speedcubing is hard. I was WRONG.
> 
> I think that this is a really nice idea for breaking barriers, but I think that the technique that I use is probably easier.
> Whenever I think that I'm at a barrier, for example, sub-50 on 4x4, I solve continuously until I get a "good" average of 12 relative to what I normally get, then I stop solving 4x4 for about a week. I try to speedsolve a LOT during that week, but no 4x4. This keeps my brain into cubing, but takes me out of the brain-dead stage on 4x4 that you mentioned earlier.
> ...



Thanks for the response! Yes, there are many ways to break barriers, but I find this way one of the most effective.


----------



## Micael (Feb 9, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Yes, lol sorry I know it looks weird.
> 
> I couldn't remember all of it without reading it off of my computer...



A bit weird, but I have a lot of respect for that your content was well prepared. It is professionnal to do so, you will look better next time.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 9, 2013)

Great idea. I think it should be called "Autonomous Anonymous" just for fun.

I'll probably join for 4x4 btw.


----------



## uvafan (Feb 9, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Great idea. I think it should be called "Autonomous Anonymous" just for fun.
> 
> I'll probably join for 4x4 btw.



Lol, great idea! I'll edit the video name, very creative


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 9, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Lol, great idea! I'll edit the video name, very creative



Haha yes!


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 9, 2013)

Haha, you labeled them as "YouTube cubers"


----------



## uvafan (Feb 9, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> Haha, you labeled them as "YouTube cubers"



What's funny about that?


----------



## SAICubed (Feb 9, 2013)

You should maybe consider making a facebook group


----------



## uvafan (Feb 9, 2013)

SAICubed said:


> You should maybe consider making a facebook group



Hmm... I just don't want to exclude people who don't have a facebook, and also I'm not sure how many people want to have privacy for their real names. People can always communicate on this thread and in the comments on YT.


----------



## SAICubed (Feb 9, 2013)

good point


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 10, 2013)

If you DID make a fb group though, I'd join. It could be like an optional thing too, I mean nobody _has_ to join the FB group if they don't want to. It could just sort of be an addition to the YT "community"


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 10, 2013)

uvafan said:


> What's funny about that?



It made me realize that there are different categories of cubers:

-Those who just learn to solve
-usually beginner's method
-some like speed, some learn once (probably because they saw cubers and followed the bandwagon) and will likely never solve again
-Those active on the internet (YT, SS, TP)
-speedsolvers
-collectors

Ehh, _I_ found it a bit funny


----------



## uvafan (Feb 10, 2013)

Two members have joined and it's been less than a day! Hoping for more members to join before the weekend is over. Here are the links to the introductions for the two members so far, SAICubed, and michael1234252:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9ZyydpTleo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJMjVrL9CLo


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 10, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Two members have joined and it's been less than a day! Hoping for more members to join before the weekend is over. Here are the links to the introductions for the two members so far, SAICubed, and michael1234252:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9ZyydpTleo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJMjVrL9CLo



Whoo i't seems like it me and saicuber now


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 10, 2013)

oh, we have to make an introduction video? that's silly but ok, whatever.


----------



## uvafan (Feb 10, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> oh, we have to make an introduction video? that's silly but ok, whatever.



lol, the purpose of the introduction video was just to let everyone else know what your goals were to form more of a community.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 10, 2013)

uvafan said:


> lol, the purpose of the introduction video was just to let everyone else know what your goals were to form more of a community.



I think he did that.


----------



## uvafan (Feb 10, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I think he did that.



I know, but he made fun of the idea so I was trying to justify it.

EDIT: Also, ben, please make it a video response to the original video so people who are not active on speedsolving but are in the community on Youtube will be able to see it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 10, 2013)

kdun


----------



## uvafan (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 17, 2013)

ok heres my video for this week






so Qt right.


----------



## uvafan (Feb 17, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> ok heres my video for this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure you're joining just to make fun of me, and believe it or not, I'm not as gullible as some other people on the forum *cough* Womack * cough*.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 17, 2013)

uvafan said:


> I'm pretty sure you're joining just to make fun of me, and believe it or not, I'm not as gullible as some other people on the forum *cough* Womack * cough*.



I didn't join to make fun of you, I joined because as soon as you said to make a video every week saying something you learned, I thought of this video idea and decided that I should join just so I can make this video.


----------



## uvafan (Feb 17, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> I didn't join to make fun of you, I joined because as soon as you said to make a video every week saying something you learned, I thought of this video idea and decided that I should join just so I can make this video.



Lol close enough. Nice video.


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 17, 2013)

i'm gonna make a vid soon


edit: vid*


----------



## uvafan (Feb 17, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> i'm gonna make a bid soon



Cool.


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 21, 2013)

more of an aim than an improvement really. gonna try sub2 all pll next time 

[youtubehd]5CevLpfLt4s[/youtubehd]


----------



## uvafan (Feb 21, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> more of an aim than an improvement really. gonna try sub2 all pll next time
> 
> [youtubehd] 5CevLpfLt4s [/youtubehd]



Did you post it as a video response? The link doesn't work, just calling your attention to it haha.


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 21, 2013)

edited i think


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 25, 2013)

i failed my goal. phenominally


----------



## uvafan (Feb 25, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> i failed my goal. phenominally



Better next time, right?


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 25, 2013)

3 terrible solves and two average ones. i hope so


----------

